# Fursuit head help...



## Sumi (Jul 28, 2010)

So, This is my first Fursuit head ever... I Havn't got far and the top of the head is messed up lookin' D: . I've tryed to make it look better... But it didn't change much D: What should I do?


----------



## Deo (Jul 28, 2010)

Just cut and reshape it. Preferrably on a stryrofoam head base or something head shaped/sized. http://www.cosplayisland.co.uk/tutorials/fursuithead


----------



## Foxfairy (Jul 29, 2010)

seconding deovacuus. 
I tried making a foam base like that once and it turned out terribly, it looked like I put a bucket with a muzzle attached on my head. I ended up ripping it apart and using the pieces to build a new one. 
You should get a foam head from a beauty supply store or similar place and then flesh it out with foam so it fits your head, then build off of that. That way you can have a "studio head" that fits your measurements. It makes the head look better and fit better too.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 29, 2010)

I suggest using a balaclava base. I find them to be much much easier, and I am beginner as well. Balaclava is basically a ski mask that conforms to the shape of your face. 
Attempt 1: 
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk269/kathroglycerin/Photo182.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk269/kathroglycerin/Photo184.jpg
and
Attempt 2: 
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk269/kathroglycerin/Photo217.jpg
http://i282.photobucket.com/albums/kk269/kathroglycerin/Photo215.jpg

These are like, within days of each other.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 29, 2010)

I was thinking about doing the Skit mask base... But I Have no clue where to get one XD


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 29, 2010)

I got one of these. They're very thin, and it doesn't get too hot.
http://www.amazon.com/Raider-Snowmo..._1?ie=UTF8&s=automotive&qid=1280433285&sr=8-1


----------



## Sumi (Jul 29, 2010)

Alright  Thanks! ^o^


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 29, 2010)

Oooh, they're only five bucks. Nice.


----------



## Deo (Jul 29, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> I suggest using a balaclava base. I find them to be much much easier, and I am beginner as well. Balaclava is basically a ski mask that conforms to the shape of your face.



When/if you use a balaclava either sew your own out of light material or use a "whick away" balablva. Pick one that is designed to reduce heat, as the other kinds are made to keep people warm and that is something you don't want as a base to something as hot as a fursuit head.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 29, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> When/if you use a balaclava either sew your own out of light material or use a "whick away" balablva. Pick one that is designed to reduce heat, as the other kinds are made to keep people warm and that is something you don't want as a base to something as hot as a fursuit head.



Ya, that's what I linked her to. Those things are super awesome. The only thing is you need to turn it inside out so the seam doesn't bother your face. Other than that...


----------



## Sumi (Jul 30, 2010)

Hey! I Think it looks alot better! From the Site you guys gave me, I've gotten this much done of it from just today  










Anything I should do to make it better lookin'?


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 30, 2010)

That is a super awesome improvement!!  Considering you'll just be building stuff on top of it, it doesn't need any improvment other than just making it go to your chin or lower. That's the way I do/did it at least.
Also, keep making sure it fits your head as you go by trying it on.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 31, 2010)

I made it from my other head and just cut this peice out, so it fits 100% . And Tomorrow I was going to go ahead and start adding onto it, so it'll start shaping into a hyena... I'll post pictures tomorrow .

P.S. Thanks


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 31, 2010)

Can't wait to see it!


----------



## Sumi (Jul 31, 2010)

Well... I Managed to put the ears on, But now... I'm stuck with trying to get the right shape for the muzzle D: . Here's how it looks now.


----------



## Glitch (Jul 31, 2010)

Here, you need this: http://www.matrices.net/maskvideo.asp
It will help.  A lot.

Trust me. :3


----------



## Sumi (Jul 31, 2010)

Haha, I'll need all the help I can get... Thanks


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 31, 2010)

Matrices is awesome. 
About the ears, I would suggest anchoring them down a bit more. From the photo, they look like they'd be a little floppy-ish.


----------



## Sumi (Jul 31, 2010)

mrs.ferdo said:


> Matrices is awesome.
> About the ears, I would suggest anchoring them down a bit more. From the photo, they look like they'd be a little floppy-ish.



So, Glue 'em down more then? :3


----------



## Deo (Aug 1, 2010)

glue the ears down more, add more to make them round in the back, and curve them more. they are 3-D shapes, not flat.


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Aug 1, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> glue the ears down more, add more to make them round in the back, and curve them more. they are 3-D shapes, not flat.


This.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 7, 2010)

Ok, So I Have a thought of what I want the muzzle to somewhat look like... And I bent the ears like you guys said, Look better nao? :3


----------



## Glitch (Aug 7, 2010)

Larger eyes.  
Make the ears more 3D and shaped.
And I would have suggested that you used a solid piece of foam for the muzzle.


----------



## Sumi (Aug 7, 2010)

Glitch said:


> Larger eyes.
> Make the ears more 3D and shaped.
> And I would have suggested that you used a solid piece of foam for the muzzle.



So go to the store and get one of the thick peices of foam...? :3


----------



## Zoeymonic (Jan 1, 2013)

Sumi said:


> So go to the store and get one of the thick peices of foam...? :3



yeah if someone did not suggest it see this. http://www.cosplayisland.co.uk/tutorials/fursuithead

or just get a large thick block of foam and carve it. Good work though, for your first, my first was horrible!!!


----------

